# which knot do you use to attach a swivel?



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

What knot do you guys use to attach a swivel to the line? I have always just looped the line then tied a standard single knot to get a loop at the end of the line. I then thread the loop through the eye and then around the end to so its attached. (I hope you can understand thet discription) Until recently I have had no problems when I would fish for smaller trout. I'm starting to go after bigger fish and I just had my knot fail when I hooked into a good fish. I lost the fish and my brand new Rapala! I have looked online and have found some knots like the Surgeon or the Rapala but I want to know what people around here use. 

Thanks!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Trilene knot.
[attachment=1:empa0ek4]knot.jpg[/attachment:empa0ek4]

Or the improved clich.
[attachment=0:empa0ek4]knot(2).jpg[/attachment:empa0ek4]

:O||: Those are the two I use.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Palomar knot, because the swivels are small and easy to deal with. It's an easy knot and is rated at 100% strength with no cutting action.
http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php
For lures I use the Improved Clinch shown above and the Rapala knot for a loop. Both easy to tie on a lure with 3 trebles hanging from it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i use the improved clinch knot for most of my knost cause it has never failed me yet. i used to use the knot that you described for everything but it failed me way to many times but it sure is quick and easy


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clinch


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Improved Clinch for everything.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Polomar for large eyes, improved clinch for everything else. Line to tackle that is. Line to line requires other knots obviously. Of coarse the question was about swivels, where most have a large enough eye to use the Polomar.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!

I have always used the clinch to attach hooks and my other knot for swivels. Just the way i was taught as a kid and have done it ever since. I think I will use that palomar knot on my swivels from now on, it seems like it will be quicker to tie then the clinch.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been using a Uni-knot since I read about it in Sports Afield in 1975. It was reported in that article as a 100% knot. I've seen other testing reports that say that figure is probably overzealous. It is very easy to tie and works for just about everything I've had to use it for. A video on how to tie it can be seen here.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I use a simple slip knot, or the Trilene. the slip knot is so easy...and holds great!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

After reading this thread I decided to try the Palomar knot. Got a chance yesterday and I have to say I'm impressed. Strong and easy to tie, its certainly going into my improved cinch, Rapala knot, & Trilene knot rotation.


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Uni-knot and/or palomar knot have been my favorite to use for everything (uni knot being my first choice). Easy to tie and very strong.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmXigW2x ... re=related


----------

